# Anyone else here unable to go to conventions?



## um_pineapplez (Jan 6, 2017)

So yeah. I'm stuck in Michigans with no conventions that I can go to that are at a reasonable time. It fucking pisses me off, especially with all this talk about how everyone here's got one con or another they're going to. I feel left out. I hate being left out of things. So if any of you guys can't go to cons either, let me know. It'll make me feel better knowing I'm not alone for once.....although I kind of am alone.......


Fucking paradoxes.


----------



## Hetnensilverfox (Jan 6, 2017)

I haven't been to any, probably be another year before I have the chance.  I'm in upstate New York, so would eventually like to hit the one up in Boston MA, and of course Anthrocon in PA.  Got to get my new life stabilized first though, and get settled in my some what new job.  Kinda would like to have a fur-suit first also, can only imagine how fun that would be.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 6, 2017)

I live in Michigan, so the only one that I can go to (Motor City ain't an option because I'm only 15) is MWFF, but that's in the middle of swim season. It at least makes me feel better knowing other furries that haven't been to conventions.


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 6, 2017)

I want to so badly, but I can't via too many reasons


----------



## Furry_DeLorean (Jan 12, 2017)

I couldn't afford to go to a convention until I was 21. Just wait a little longer. Your turn will come.


----------



## xofrats (Jan 12, 2017)

I have never been to one neither.
Here in Denmark we have Furtastic, but only 50 people are allowed. I have never been there and honesty I don't want to.
When there's nordicfuzzcon which seems cool, but it's in Sweden and I don't have the money to go to another country and buy tickets.

Hopefully I will get a job soon. Then I can save up


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 25, 2017)

Everyone talks about waiting and some shit. 

I know it makes me feel good, but a friend of mine got to go to mwff and she's only 16. Plus therefore a con I'm looking at in July, but it's only an anime convention, so that doesn't interest me as much.


----------



## Jarren (Jan 25, 2017)

I've never been to a furry con of any sort. Don't plan to for some time either (if at all). Don't be so anxious, the conventions will still be there five, ten, maybe even twenty years from now. Plus, cons in general aren't all they're cracked up to be. Just a bunch of sweaty nerds in a poorly ventilated room haggling over over priced merch while people in overly cumbersome costumes try not to knock over their fellow attendees.

Still a good time though.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 25, 2017)

I think you shouldn't put your expectations this high if you're not able to go to a con! It'll just end up in more frustration when you finally go as it'll never be as good as you expect it to be. Wait. Try not to think about it until you're sure you'll be able to go.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 29, 2017)

I suppose I am technically able to go one, but I don't particularly plan on doing so. Like Jarren said, it's just a bunch of nerds congregated in a hotel for three days. Don't get yourself too hyped up for it, or at the very least don't make it your number one goal in life. It will just end in disappointment when you actually go.

You might find this interesting. Paris syndrome - Wikipedia


----------



## Alex K (Feb 12, 2017)

One time I was unable to go to my stands at the ice cream convention in Kentucky cause I got stuck on a desserted island


----------



## pallid-panda (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm pretty sure there are conventions here. Only looked into them a few times but always get too nervous to go. I'm too shy and also super poor. If I saved up I might be able to go but I normally end up chickening out and just spend it on other stuff >>;


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

If it makes you feel any better, I'm so new that my "made in china" sticker hasn't even been removed from my sense of confusion over how I'm suddenly a furry... in other words (and self-deprecating sarcasm aside) I haven't even considered a con, much less been to one


----------



## Keefur (Mar 2, 2017)

OK.  At the risk of being flamed, here is my 2 cents.  I am a con goer.  First of all, cons really ARE all that.  The best times I've ever had have been at cons, and I go to a lot of cons (probably over 60 Furry cons now).  I am not saying this to make others feel bad or to rub their muzzles in it, I genuinely feel bad when others cannot go to cons for whatever reasons.  As a Furry, I view the Fandom as my family, and the best friends I have are all from the furs I've met at cons.  What others have said above is simply not true if you are into the spirit of being a Furry.  Cons are a celebration of who we are.  You can let down your guard and revel in the fact that you are FURRY without fear of being ridiculed and marginalized. I will also tell you that the friendship and openness at a convention is amazing.  The worst furry convention that I have ever been to beats the best "other" con that I have been to, and I've been to a lot of "other" cons, too.  The only caveat I have is that you get out of a convention what you put into it.  If you come with a negative attitude, you will have a negative con.  I always approach cons with a sense of wonder and anticipation.  I have yet to be disappointed. 


um_pineapplez said:


> So yeah. I'm stuck in Michigans with no conventions that I can go to that are at a reasonable time. It fucking pisses me off, especially with all this talk about how everyone here's got one con or another they're going to. I feel left out. I hate being left out of things. So if any of you guys can't go to cons either, let me know. It'll make me feel better knowing I'm not alone for once.....although I kind of am alone.......
> 
> I don't know where you live in Michigan, but there is a smaller con, Great Lakes Fur Con, that I went to last year in Grand Rapids.  It is in late May.  Also, you are never alone in the Fandom.  Even though you may not be at a con, that does not mean that your friends aren't thinking about you.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> I suppose I am technically able to go one, but I don't particularly plan on doing so. Like Jarren said, it's just a bunch of nerds congregated in a hotel for three days. Don't get yourself too hyped up for it, or at the very least don't make it your number one goal in life. It will just end in disappointment when you actually go.
> 
> You might find this interesting. Paris syndrome - Wikipedia


Holy shit, now that's an interesting read. 

And with all the rioting going on in Paris at the moment..


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 2, 2017)

eventually I shall but till then its saving saving saving


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 2, 2017)

@light tear drop Same! I just need money and.....a life. Lol


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 2, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> @light tear drop Same! I just need money and.....a life. Lol


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 2, 2017)

Yeah, I can't go to any either. The nearest one is about a three hours drive away and I'm too poor. Besides, I need to save up that money for more important stuff, like getting a life.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 2, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> Yeah, I can't go to any either. The nearest one is about a three hours drive away and I'm too poor. Besides, I need to save up that money for more important stuff, like getting a life.


That's way better than we're I live. I think. I live near Boston ma and I think there's a couple there but Anthrocon, I would need to tell my parents and start the traditional 10000000000000000 hour long question session. Lol. I'm really not exaggerating eithier.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 2, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> That's way better than we're I live. I think. I live near Boston ma and I think there's a couple there but Anthrocon, I would need to tell my parents and start the traditional 10000000000000000 hour long question session. Lol. I'm really not exaggerating eithier.


I know your pain!


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 2, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> That's way better than we're I live. I think. I live near Boston ma and I think there's a couple there but Anthrocon, I would need to tell my parents and start the traditional 10000000000000000 hour long question session. Lol. I'm really not exaggerating eithier.


Same here with the parents. My mom thinks fursuits are really cool but doesn't actually know what a furry is. My dad thinks all furries do is have orgies in animal costumes.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 2, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> Same here with the parents. My mom thinks fursuits are really cool but doesn't actually know what a furry is. My dad thinks all furries do is have orgies in animal costumes.


I swear on my life (well maybe not THAT hardcore) that my parents do not know what a furry is.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 2, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> Same here with the parents. My mom thinks fursuits are really cool but doesn't actually know what a furry is. My dad thinks all furries do is have orgies in animal costumes.


My father would kill me if he knew and my mother asks way way WAY! to many questions


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 2, 2017)

And nether does my girlfriend. I asked her if she knew what a furry was and she said she didn't so....


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 2, 2017)

light tear drop said:


> My father would kill me if he knew and my mother asks way way WAY! to many questions


Yeah, your dad is pretty scary. And my mom asks SO MANY AUESTIONS I WANT TO COMMIT SUICIDE!!!! (Not really XD). But she needs to know every single detail and plan ahead 20 years in advance for something. It's so fudging annoying!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 2, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> And nether does my girlfriend. I asked her if she knew what a furry was and she said she didn't so....


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 2, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Yeah, your dad is pretty scary. And my mom asks SO MANY AUESTIONS I WANT TO COMMIT SUICIDE!!!! (Not really XD). But she needs to know every single detail and plan ahead 20 years in advance for something. It's so fudging annoying!


Exactly! So much with the annoying schedules and whatever.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 2, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Yeah, your dad is pretty scary. And my mom asks SO MANY AUESTIONS I WANT TO COMMIT SUICIDE!!!! (Not really XD). But she needs to know every single detail and plan ahead 20 years in advance for something. It's so fudging annoying!



Yeesh, my dad thinks its pretty cool and so does my mom. They r chill about it.


----------



## Zaddict16 (Mar 2, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


Dang! That is hilarious!!! XD Where do you get all of these amazingly timed, full of humor (and Samuel l Jackson) pictures? Lol


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 2, 2017)

You're a lucky one. Even luckier still are those who have parents that are furries and make fursuits.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 2, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Dang! That is hilarious!!! XD Where do you get all of these amazingly timed, full of humor (and Samuel l Jackson) pictures? Lol


Ikr. It's great to see well-placed memes these days.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 2, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> Dang! That is hilarious!!! XD Where do you get all of these amazingly timed, full of humor (and Samuel l Jackson) pictures? Lol


I just make them some times and others i look up


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 3, 2017)

*Promises self con if I can get out of Academic Deficiency*
*Doesn't know dates or locations for most cons, and can't afford airfare to PIT for Anthrocon*
*Sad face*


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> *Promises self con if I can get out of Academic Deficiency*
> *Doesn't know dates or locations for most cons, and can't afford airfare to PIT for Anthrocon*
> *Sad face*


Use Google DuckDuckGo and search up dates, locations and prices?

Personally at least I can't be assed going to cons. Waste of money, time and energy.


----------



## Hetnensilverfox (Mar 4, 2017)

Zaddict16 said:


> That's way better than we're I live. I think. I live near Boston ma and I think there's a couple there but Anthrocon, I would need to tell my parents and start the traditional 10000000000000000 hour long question session. Lol. I'm really not exaggerating eithier.


I may be at the Boston one next year.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 4, 2017)

light tear drop said:


>


Frozone's wife: "Whadysay?!"
Frozone: "I said, WHERE, IS, MY, FURSUIT?!"


----------



## Thelor (Mar 6, 2017)

I always miss the last day for ordering a pass so if that qualifies then yes I'm unabel to go.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 6, 2017)

Me: Still living with parents (cause I'm 15),
live's on the "holy crap that's far" side of Canada (west)
doesn't have anyone to go with...

So yeah I can really go...


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 6, 2017)

Keefur said:


> OK.  At the risk of being flamed, here is my 2 cents.  I am a con goer.  First of all, cons really ARE all that.  The best times I've ever had have been at cons, and I go to a lot of cons (probably over 60 Furry cons now).  I am not saying this to make others feel bad or to rub their muzzles in it, I genuinely feel bad when others cannot go to cons for whatever reasons.  As a Furry, I view the Fandom as my family, and the best friends I have are all from the furs I've met at cons.  What others have said above is simply not true if you are into the spirit of being a Furry.  Cons are a celebration of who we are.  You can let down your guard and revel in the fact that you are FURRY without fear of being ridiculed and marginalized. I will also tell you that the friendship and openness at a convention is amazing.  The worst furry convention that I have ever been to beats the best "other" con that I have been to, and I've been to a lot of "other" cons, too.  The only caveat I have is that you get out of a convention what you put into it.  If you come with a negative attitude, you will have a negative con.  I always approach cons with a sense of wonder and anticipation.  I have yet to be disappointed.


Wish I lived near you. I'm desperate to go to one and that has sold me on them completely. I'm new to this and just at the 'get the suit designed' stage. Sadly I'm in the UK. But hope to get to one in May!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 6, 2017)

The worst part of this is i live less that 30 min away from fau and at this time at least i'm not a furry and it's the same god dam week as meh birthday so it would be no problem at all and every time i see a post like this i get reminded of that.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 6, 2017)

Bluey Grifter said:


> Wish I lived near you. I'm desperate to go to one and that has sold me on them completely. I'm new to this and just at the 'get the suit designed' stage. Sadly I'm in the UK. But hope to get to one in May!


I would see if I could get a friend to let you try their fursuit out.  It's not for everyone.  I have actually seen cases where someone would get a fursuit and not like doing it, only to immediately resell the suit at a loss.  It's hot and confining, but if you can stand doing it, it is so worth the rewards. I have always wanted to go to the U.K.  It's on my bucket list.  Unfortunately, it is not in my foreseeable future.  Maybe if I had a GoH, lol.


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 7, 2017)

Keefur said:


> I would see if I could get a friend to let you try their fursuit out.  It's not for everyone.  I have actually seen cases where someone would get a fursuit and not like doing it, only to immediately resell the suit at a loss.  It's hot and confining, but if you can stand doing it, it is so worth the rewards. I have always wanted to go to the U.K.  It's on my bucket list.  Unfortunately, it is not in my foreseeable future.  Maybe if I had a GoH, lol.


Hi Keefur. I would like to try that. I do think I'd definitely be ok with it - am determined to give it a go ASAP. I'm scribbling away and developing the fursuit but I'm aware now of other husky fursuiters and my drawing looks like their real-life fursuits so I need to be unique! Oh there are some lovely parts to the UK. I live in the South East. Brighton is near but have so far not found any furries locally - there HAS to be some! I'm off to the midlands this weekend, near to Stratford and Warwick. I try to visit London about once a month. Memphis I see! That is awesome!


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Mar 8, 2017)

I live in Bumfuck, Nowhere, so I can't really go to cons. Plus I don't quite have the money to attend and I'd like to go to have a suit before I go to a furry con.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 8, 2017)

Money. It's really that simple. There will be one right by my house and I'm like, "Nope, don't have the dough." Kind of lame, honestly.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 10, 2017)

Like others have said above, Real Life comes first.  A Furry con is a luxury, unless you are vending.  If you have to sacrifice basic RL stuff to go, please don't.  I have known Furs who went to cons with no means of support as in no room and no money for food.  By all means, don't do this!


----------



## Eagertail (Mar 14, 2017)

I honestly might be able to go to anthrocon via my aunt takeing me, the people that I live with does not like, no HATE furrys me being in the fandom just makes it haard to deal with. So by me telling them that there is a con in wich over 7,000 furrys went to last year just does not seem like a good idea.


----------

